# Modern mentors and photographers



## Mike Drone (Jun 20, 2021)

Ansel Adams (1984) is a well known photographer and author that has written an iconic trilogy.  Another author and one of my favorite photographers is Fan Ho (2016), but both of these masters of the industry were around in times past.  Who is the Ansel Adams of today?  Who is it that you look up to and enjoy the works of in modern times?  This thread may be very opinionated but it would be awesome to recognize the next books and works of present modern day photographers and artist.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 20, 2021)

aOnly one that is actually worthy of mention is Joel Sartore. 


David Hamilton was famous mainly for the way photos were developed.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jun 22, 2021)

Though the work of the Old Masters of realism photography like Adams, Edward Curtis and Dorothea Lange was not only beautiful and historically journalistic, lets not confuse the what they taught us as masters to what the masters of today are doing.
The masters of today are pushing the nvelope with both film and digital and with a very healthy dose of creative computer extremes, as it should be.
I'll list 3 that I greatly admire for the raw creativity and what is possible with today's equipment.
You'll either love them or hate them!!!
Let me know which it is for you?!
SS





						Joey L. - NYC-based Photographer and Director 
					

Photographer Joey Lawrence’s portfolio and director’s reel. Including portraits from Ethiopia’s Omo Valley, Varanasi India, and various commercial assignments.



					www.joeyl.com
				






			dave hill photo composites - Google Search
		










						Healing Mentor & Creative Wizard - Ellamanor.com
					

Official site of Ella Manor - Spiritual Love & Money Coach + Healing Mentor for female entrepreneurs




					www.ellamanor.com


----------



## flyingPhoto (Jun 22, 2021)

manipulation of a photo is not photography.   If you get bored go to the micosoft home page and dig through the bunch of crappy advertising ads, and youll see a link to a slide show that was made using period black and white photos from the 1940s and with crappy sci fi spaceships edited into them. Like they was digging up an x wing at roswel


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 23, 2021)

I don't have any modern day mentor (s). I don't really follow any modern day photographers, the ones on here are fine with me. I just go out and shoot for myself and let the chips fall where they may. It is purely a love affair with me and my camera. I enjoy the process and any time I can spend doing it. I don't take myself to seriously and that's fine for me.  I pick up little nuggets from a few you tubers I follow but they are not famous, just guys looking to help others.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2021)

There are several current  photographers that I really enjoy but it’s more of a Facebook/Instagram follow than anything else.  Not having any formal education in art/photography, I can’t say I know much about the famous photographers of the past other than the obvious ones.  I do really enjoy looking at other people’s work.  I find it both inspiring and educational.  

I’ve never had a formal mentor. Had a few people through the years who have helped me with specific things I was trying to achieve but not one person or anything that was labeled in any way.  TPF had a mentor program at one point but I never participated.


----------



## SquarePeg (Jun 23, 2021)

My absolute favorite nature photographer  is Neil Simmons:  Yellowstone, Wyoming, & Utah

His photos inspired me to plan a trip to Yellowstone and Grand Teton

favorite local photographers are Michael Blanchette and Eric Storm








						Slideshow
					






					www.michaelblanchette.com
				











						Eric Storm Art
					

Shop for artwork by Eric Storm.  Purchase canvas prints, framed prints, tapestries, posters, greeting cards, and more.  Biography coming soon...



					fineartamerica.com
				




Favorite surrealism photographer is modifyeye 

I’m not much into b&w or street photography and there isn’t any one particular abstract/artsy photographer that I’ve found that calls out to me.


----------



## mrca (Jun 23, 2021)

Having an in person mentor will take  your work to much higher quality  than swiping a credit card for a new lens or camera.  I have had mentors that transformed my work.   Those Duh moments!   I have tried to pay it back and was in charge of a mentor program for PPA  back in CA.  I still try to judge competitions giving detailed critque with my judging.  Folks don't know what they don't know.  Books and videos are great, but spending a day with someone who has mastered the craft will produce stunning progress.  Ten years ago I got to train with Denis Reggie and Joe Buissink who at the time charged 40-50 grand a wedding.   Submitted the first shot I took when I got back home 3000 miles away and won 3 best in class and best in show in a professional competition.   Want to make great strides in photography,  get a mentor who can review your work, spend some time observing and shooting with you so can evaluate what needs addressing,  give you some things to work on that will really improve your work then come back a month or so later for review.   The quality of your work will soar.  Way more than some hunk of gear.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Jul 1, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> manipulation of a photo is not photography.   If you get bored go to the micosoft home page and dig through the bunch of crappy advertising ads, and youll see a link to a slide show that was made using period black and white photos from the 1940s and with crappy sci fi spaceships edited into them. Like they was digging up an x wing at roswel


FP, I suppose you're response is in reaction to my post?
Funny you should mention Roswell, NM! LoL
One of the most manipulated photos of all time was taken only a few miles from there. I am, of course, referring to the Master of manipulation himself, Ansel Adams and his highly manipulated, Moon Rise Over Hernandez!
I guess when Adams got bored, he dove into his darkroom and manipulated pics!!! LoL
BTW, I'm a huge fan of Adams!!!
SS


----------



## mrca (Jul 1, 2021)

Sharpshooter,  before I left Folsom, Ca for  Florida, I made a near annual trek to Yosemite around Valentines Day to photo the firefall on El Capitan, the shot that Galen Rowell, an associate of Ansel made famous.  In my shot, the falls didn't turn cherry red, the wall did.   I like the angle from the parking lot that makes the front buttress a right triangle in lower left, the blue sky one in upper L and the wall a parallelogram.  But it needed another geometric shape.   I passed on shooting the full moon that was over Half Dome that night and in honor of Ansels moon, added a full moon to the sky.  So the shot is an homage to ansel, galen and ernst haas who also taught there who said he didn't want to shoot new things, instead wanted to shoot things in a new way.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Jul 4, 2021)

The best photographers, is an extremely opinionated ideal, because it not only involves the personnel preferences of a type of photography but also the medium of reproduction.

I chuckle when folks distain digital post process and praise the purity of film.  My personal hero, Ansel Adams, describes it best in his book trilogy. 

When Ansel shot a scene, he was not intending to duplicate what he saw but to present what he was envisioning in his head. Before, he pressed the shutter release, he drew upon his decades of knowledge. He knew what filters and their effect on specific brands of film. He knew how much each of his favorite films could be pushed or pulled by various developers. He knew that grade of photo paper he intended burn and dodge based on his expected negative density. Rare indeed is the individual that has mastered his methods.

As digital replaced film the software gurus found ways to not only simulate these effects but to introduce additional effect not possible with film.

So determining the current masters, it is a little like comparing apples and oranges or Bach and Bluegrass or the best beer.  I always suggest looking at all the present photographic art works and study the artist or artists you like.

Good Luck


----------



## DanOstergren (Jul 5, 2021)

I look up to a magazine creator/ editor named Riley Johndonnell, who co-founded Surface Magazine in the 90's, and decided to mentor me in 2012 after I randomly stopped him to take his portrait on the streets of San Francisco (I had never met him before this). He had a significant effect on my views and approach to art and photography.  I also very much look up to Michael Thompson, a fashion photographer who was trained by Irving Penn. Riley introduced us and I became his intern in 2014, and he completely changed the way I see light and the importance and application of creativity and style in portraits. I also look up to Rob Woodcox, a very close friend who I would consider to be one of the most talented and creative photographers of this generation. I think it's important to have talented mentors and a high standard for inspiration if a photographer wants to push themself to improve and evolve. I honestly credit my career and style as a photographer to these mentors.

Riley's Work:





						Uncle Riley | INT-O Yellow
					






					intoyellow.com
				




Michael Thompson's work:





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com
				




Rob's work:





						Login • Instagram
					

Welcome back to Instagram. Sign in to check out what your friends, family & interests have been capturing & sharing around the world.




					www.instagram.com


----------



## mrca (Jul 5, 2021)

Dan, mine  were Denis Reggie and Joe Buissink.  Guys who in 2011  were charging 40 grand a wedding.   I traveled 3,000 miles to study with them and when I returned home entered my first pro competition, took 3 classes, best in show and one of 10 best photos of the year.  But not so famous folks shaped my work as well, encouraged me and opened my eyes.


----------



## weepete (Jul 5, 2021)

Probably my biggest influence is Colin Prior: Colin Prior | Portfolio, Shop and Workshops

I've been lucky enough to go on a few of his workshops and have been very impressed with his knowledge, not only of photography, but of the landscape as well. Colin has been showing people Scottish landscapes in a light that people are not used to, and built a carrer out of it. His post processing is minimal, and he's all about the natrual beauty of the environment. I hold him in very high esteem though he's very down to earth as a person.

Mark Littlejohn: Mark Littlejohn is another guy I really like, he gets great lighting on a lot of shots which I really admire.

Gavin Hardcastle: Landscape Photography by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper is someone I watch a lot on youtube, I find his content really entertaining and informative

Nigel Danson: Landscape Photography by Nigel Danson | UK is another photographer I watch quite a bit on youtube, he's got great explainations on his process and particularly post

Andy Grey: Andrew S. Gray Photography probably one of the most different landscape photographers in the UK at the moment, his ICM photography is turneresque and quite inspirational. He's got some real quality shots and carved out a niche for himself


----------



## Robshoots (Jul 5, 2021)

Three photographers whose work I've enjoyed lately are Anne Belmont for her flower photography, Judy Hancock Holland for her minimalism particularly, and Thomas Heaton for his landscapes.  I see the names of many other photographers with whose work I am not familiar, so I will certainly check them out.


----------



## flyingPhoto (Oct 5, 2021)

big dif


Grandpa Ron said:


> The best photographers, is an extremely opinionated ideal, because it not only involves the personnel preferences of a type of photography but also the medium of reproduction.
> 
> I chuckle when folks distain digital post process and praise the purity of film.  My personal hero, Ansel Adams, describes it best in his book trilogy.
> 
> ...


ference between doing a dodge and burn... 

and using photo shop to put the photo subject into the drivers seat of a camaro,,,, thats driving on the bottom of the sea world shark aquarium.. 

far to many "experts" on the you tube claiming thats the ONLY way to do photography these days.


----------



## limr (Oct 5, 2021)

flyingPhoto said:


> big dif
> 
> ference between doing a dodge and burn...
> 
> ...



False dichotomy.

There is a lot of work done between these two extremes. To ignore all that work is unfair.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Oct 5, 2021)

I used to be upset about photo shop showing some 3 year old riding a rodeo bull or Zorro sword fighting with sharks; but then I remembered a 1950's photographic add of four dog sitting at a table smoking and playing poker. I believe it was a cigarette add.

So to placate my biases, in my mind I divide photography into two groups. The first are those who "enhance" the photo, which has always been done, back to photography's earliest days. Albeit it is  much easier to do today. However, you can still go to that location and snap the same scene. 

My second group are what I classify as "photo artists" they can change the scene completely. I compare them to the brush and canvas artist who looks at scene and decides that the tree will look better on the right than the left, especially if a doe and fawn are added.      

These are two completely different approaches to photography mostly made possible by digital photography. As far as the OPs question is concerned, they are just two of the many choices he will need to examine on his road to becoming a photographer.


----------



## mrca (Oct 5, 2021)

Ron, that and elvis were on black velvet.   Like the law, photography is a seamless web from what used to be photojournalism straight out of camera to over saturated HDR, over soften skin and crazy composites.   But shooting alot of hybrid, film capture scanned and processed in LR/PS, it is way more than I could do in the wet darkroom  60 years ago.  As people make their photographic journey, they find what appeals to them and can do what ever they like on that continuum and there is no right or wrong.   When they find what THEY like it can become their style.  Not only what they shoot, but how they shoot and edit it.  So much to photo, so little time.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Oct 5, 2021)

mrca,

I have to agree that the hybrid approach is a great time saver. With change a bag and light proof developing tank my film dark room is the top of my ping pong table. 

But the most important part is the time saved by transferring the negative to digital processing. I use my camera and a light table. I can cull through the negatives and select the few one I want to print. I do a lot of experimenting so not every one is a keeper.  My bathroom is my darkroom so set up and tear down for enlarging and printing is a bit of chore.  It is more of a winter thing when it is dark early and to cold to play out side.


----------



## mrca (Oct 6, 2021)

Ron, I get 46 mp scans using my d850 on my rolling camera stand.  Not only a huge cost savings, but I don't have to wait 3, count them, 3 weeks for turnaround.   Using a led for photography pointing up from my top side desk drawer through a piece of frosted plexi I use for product, then through a window the size of my film holder cut in a mat to prevent spill I can sit at my desk tethered to Lr, slide an uncut roll of film through the holder one frame at a time and click the shutter in LR.  Scans 36 roll in about 6 minutes.  Takes longer to set up and tear down.


----------



## Dave Maciak (Oct 9, 2021)

Mike Drone said:


> Ansel Adams (1984) is a well known photographer and author that has written an iconic trilogy.  Another author and one of my favorite photographers is Fan Ho (2016), but both of these masters of the industry were around in times past.  Who is the Ansel Adams of today?  Who is it that you look up to and enjoy the works of in modern times?  This thread may be very opinionated but it would be awesome to recognize the next books and works of present modern day photographers and artist.


I really don't have favorite---but DDD (David Douglas Duncan) is/was top of my influence list.


----------



## newfilm (Feb 26, 2022)

limr said:


> False dichotomy.
> 
> There is a lot of work done between these two extremes. To ignore all that work is unfair.


I would farely say that your response is the false dichotomy. 

There is a far difference between using standard methods of dark room work like dodge and burn, and split printing to make a final print. 

Compared to what is done these days as an apparently needed via u tube mandated way of making a photo image. 

IE  long ago, if a person wants to have their picture done as a double exposure using a gold coin as the back groun.. one would have to do actually WORK to do it.. 

ie take the picture of the person and the coin,  making sure to use the correct scale when zooming in on the coin. Then combining them. 

NOW  i can take a photo of anyone, send it to photoshop according to the videos, and make the person a different hair/skin/eye color i choose, change the color of their out fit, put a new back ground in, and if i want make it look like they are kissing a horses bottom. 
      If the person was taken in a photo of them eating an ice cream cone, you can end up with them in a photo kissing or licking anything on the horse.


----------



## Sharpshooterr (Feb 27, 2022)

newfilm said:


> I would farely say that your response is the false dichotomy.
> 
> There is a far difference between using standard methods of dark room work like dodge and burn, and split printing to make a final print.
> 
> ...


New, I don’t understand your logic. Now this thread is from last year and I didn’t go back and review it but by what you have said, your statement is pretty flimsy. It’s the old film shooters must have been better BS. Some were better, but the majority of shooters back then sucked just like the majority today suck. No amount of soaking paper in developer was gonna make a crappy composition any better just like no amount of PP today, using utube or not is gonna make a composition better, just different no matter how many horses arses you creat. Composition was and still is king! If you were good then you should be even better today or vice versa.  
SS


----------



## mrca (Feb 27, 2022)

Sorry, sharpshooter, composition is no king, that produces nothing more than what Ansel referred to as sharp image of a fuzzy idea.   Starting with a message or inspiration is king, otherwise it is nothing more than a snap shot and only by luck will it be a strong image.   I was at the Firestone grand prix  yesterday and have not seen more amateurs with zoom lens in one place in my life.  All spraying and praying.  Like a broken clock right twice a day, they will have a few images they like out of hundreds.  Then folks wonder why they have such low percentage of keepers.  My second camera was film and you can be sure there was a far higher percentage of keepers at 30 cents a click.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 27, 2022)

I do remember cigarettes calendars with dogs playing poker and smoking cigars, while seated around a poker table.  That was long before the advent of digital photography. 

Fakery is a lot easier today but is nothing new. There is a picture of Ulysses Grant on a horse in front of a Civil War battle field, apparently composed of three deferent scenes.

As for the spraying and praying  approach, if the photographers knows what they want; they can shoot dozens of shots to capture the exact image the have in mind. When I switch my camera to the "sports setting" it automatically fires 5 shots. Often one of those will be what I had in mind. 

I am sure many a film photographers, had wished they had taken a couple of more angles they though about, once they got to the dark room.


----------



## mrca (Feb 27, 2022)

It's not "fakery" it is photography as more than an aping of what is in front of the lens.  My copy machine does that.  Steiglitz and Steichen fought hard to have photography recognized as an art form.  But to this day, there still lingers the demand it be a literal mirror of reality.  Artists  like Picasso or the impressionists would chucke at that and ignore it.    I do have a problem with folks being taken in by the marketing that the latest and greatest will transform their work.  No matter how much Nikon or cannon or sony says so, it won't.    I was shooting several times at the end of 2 straights where cars reached their highest speeds and was only 50 feet from them.   So I actually went from burst to 9 fps high speedburst.  Now I have hundreds of near duplicate photos to sort.    This is the classic, horses for courses.   Wishing you had taken the shot differently happens on about 80% of the non keepers most folks take.  I can guarantee when I was sending my medium format film out costing $3 per click, every shot was carefully selected, composed and exposed.   Even now at $1.20 a click, that stil lhappens.  Yesterday at 25 cents a click in 35 mm film, who cares, no burst but lots of shots.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 28, 2022)

To say that photography is not art is based on the fact the that "Art", in most peoples minds, is and image that is created with a persons hands. Paintings are art, sculptures are art, carving wood is art, dancing is art, as is playing the Violin. The end product does not exist until the artist applies their hands, brain and body to some immanent objects. Even if it is just a pair of ballet slippers.

Very few people would say they could be an fine artist, if only they had a brush and canvas, hammer and chisel or a pair of ballet slippers. However, the camera is so ubiquitous these same folks can look at a fine photograph and feel they could have done that; if they had been lucky enough to be standing there at the time. This is reinforced every time we see photos submitted by readers to magazines that were little more than snaps shots.

In my opinion the opposite is true, fine art photography was evolved into digital photo-art. Photography had advanced beyond the simple dark room improvements. What is lost on the general public, is the skills it take to manipulate the color sliders and enhancement options to create todays photo-art. The many feature offered by todays camera simply move some of the post processing to the camera itself. 

A great photographer is like the world best stagecoach driver. They are appreciated by their pier group but their skill level is lost to most folks.


----------



## mrca (Feb 28, 2022)

Grandpa Ron said:


> To say that photography is not art is based on the fact the that "Art", in most peoples minds, is and image that is created with a persons hands. Paintings are art, sculptures are art, carving wood is art, dancing is art, as is playing the Violin. The end product does not exist until the artist applies their hands, brain and body to some immanent objects. Even if it is just a pair of ballet slippers.
> 
> Very few people would say they could be an fine artist, if only they had a brush and canvas, hammer and chisel or a pair of ballet slippers. However, the camera is so ubiquitous these same folks can look at a fine photograph and feel they could have done that; if they had been lucky enough to be standing there at the time. This is reinforced every time we see photos submitted by readers to magazines that were little more than snaps shots.
> 
> ...


My camera is in my hands.  My hands work my keyboard, mouse and tablet.  My hands load my printer and remove the print.   They can take an image that apes what is in front of them, but to make art, that is rarely going to happen.  Some of my images take 3 months to sketch out and edit then execute.   But I certainly don't concern my self what the general population thinks of my art, only my clients and I spend time educating potential and actual clients.   As another pro once told  me about his work, he didn't care if they liked it, only if they bought it.  In the sermon on the Mount Christ said" We are not to be hypocritical judges, yet we must be able to discern the swine, lest we cast our pearls before them.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Feb 28, 2022)

"_As another pro once told me about his work, he didn't care if they liked it, only if they bought it._" Yep, that pretty much sums up photography. The photographer does not determine what the customer thinks is good, because "good" is an individual opinion.

The late songwriter John Denver once commented, how people would find some deep meaning in his songs; even though he had no idea what they were talking about. 

It makes little difference to the person doing the buying, how much or how little time a person spends crafting the photograph. They like it and are willing to buy it or they do not.

I enjoy Ansel Adams and I marvel at his ability to look at a scene and visualize, what film in what developer, for how long, printed on a particular type of photo paper with proper techniques, would give him the picture he had in his minds eye. However, many of my non-photographic friend wonder why he wasted his time on black and white photography.

When I was younger I had dozens of thing I wanted to do for a living. However, I was often reminded that, unless you can make a living at it; it is just a hobby. Yes indeed, sometimes my hobbies made enough money to cover my investment in them, however I never quite my day job. 

If you love photography and can make a living doing it, you have the best of both worlds.


----------



## mrca (Feb 28, 2022)

Grandpa Ron said:


> "_As another pro once told me about his work, he didn't care if they liked it, only if they bought it._" Yep, that pretty much sums up photography. The photographer does not determine what the customer thinks is good, because "good" is an individual opinion.
> 
> The late songwriter John Denver once commented, how people would find some deep meaning in his songs; even though he had no idea what they were talking about.
> 
> ...


Ron, actually, one of John Denver's songs, sums up my feelings about photography. Change the word guitar to camera in the song "this old guitar" and he expresses what photography has meant to me. "This old guitar taught me to sing a love song, taught me how to laugh and how to cry(and how to direct and photo it). Introduced me to some friends of mine and lightened up some days, helped me make it through some lonely nights." My approach is a bit different, I sit down with my clients at a consult. We determine the personalities of each of the parties, what they want the images to express. Then when I create something they could never have imagined, they have a deep connection with the photos. Ansel Adams didn't have a choice on black-and-white photography because color did not become prevalent til decades after he was selling his work. Much of my work is still black-and-white and non-photographers need to be educated how eliminating color allows me to capture the soul of the subject while color captures  their clothing. I am just finishing volume one of the Ansell Adams guide and starting volume 2. I picked both up used for a total of $15 including shipping on Amazon. It is an amazing insight in training for using film developing and printing it.


----------



## Grandpa Ron (Mar 1, 2022)

Yes, Ansel's book trilogy was a real eyeopener for me. I knew he was a master of being at the right place at the right time to catch the sun angle, shadows and weather he wanted but his knowledge of what we now call post processing was fantastic. You might say his post processing started before the first photon of light struck the negative. His choice of film, filters, aperture and his excellent sense of composition speaks for itself.    

You are indeed correct that understanding what your client wants, is a great benefit and also the subtle power of black and white. To me, unless your intent is to display color, such as flowers, sunsets, rainbows etc. I also find color can be a distraction from the subject.

However, I have also found that given the choice of a color print or black and white print. Most will folks will choose the color version. That is probably why most artist put paint to canvas rather than charcoal.


----------



## mrca (Mar 1, 2022)

Grandpa Ron said:


> Yes, Ansel's book trilogy was a real eyeopener for me. I knew he was a master of being at the right place at the right time to catch the sun angle, shadows and weather he wanted but his knowledge of what we now call post processing was fantastic. You might say his post processing started before the first photon of light struck the negative. His choice of film, filters, aperture and his excellent sense of composition speaks for itself.
> 
> You are indeed correct that understanding what your client wants, is a great benefit and also the subtle power of black and white. To me, unless your intent is to display color, such as flowers, sunsets, rainbows etc. I also find color can be a distraction from the subject.
> 
> However, I have also found that given the choice of a color print or black and white print. Most will folks will choose the color version. That is probably why most artist put paint to canvas rather than charcoal.


Black and white does a wonderful job when the photo is about shapes, forms, contrast and color would be a distraction. However, color can be important to an image or even the very subject of the image and those factors should determine which is used. In my personal work, I don't give a damn what people like. However, as Bambi Cantrell said, when you are shooting for a paying client, beauty is in the eyes of the checkbook holder.


----------



## The Barbarian (Mar 9, 2022)

I have to admit that most of the mentoring I get, is from going online and seeing what other photographers are doing.   The comments and images of people on this site, for example, have helped me grow as a photographer.


----------



## RAZKY (Mar 28, 2022)

Mike Drone said:


> Ansel Adams (1984) is a well known photographer and author that has written an iconic trilogy.  Another author and one of my favorite photographers is Fan Ho (2016), but both of these masters of the industry were around in times past.  Who is the Ansel Adams of today?  Who is it that you look up to and enjoy the works of in modern times?  This thread may be very opinionated but it would be awesome to recognize the next books and works of present modern day photographers and artist.


I draw my inspiration from the scene before me - the last thing I want to know is what others have done, or would do.. (And I'm well aware that independent thinking is a foreign concept here.)


----------



## DelminaNucci (Apr 5, 2022)

I can’t say, about a photographer who is the best but  I know much about the famous photographers of the past other than the obvious ones. I do really enjoy looking at other photographers' work. I find it both inspiring and educational. But a person who photoshoots their own and is self-employed is best than any other.


----------



## emilyblunt1 (Jun 5, 2022)

Enter Artistry
Alicia Gines
Yousuf Karsh
George Hurrell


----------



## John 2 (Jul 3, 2022)

Grandpa Ron said:


> The best photographers, is an extremely opinionated ideal, because it not only involves the personnel preferences of a type of photography but also the medium of reproduction.
> 
> I chuckle when folks distain digital post process and praise the purity of film.  My personal hero, Ansel Adams, describes it best in his book trilogy.
> 
> ...




Well Said.  The only point of photography is the final image and it doesn't matter whether it's produced with a pin hole camera or something more high end.......and as you quite rightly point out,  it's success or otherwise is in the eye of the beholder.


----------

